# Art Contest - Win 1,450 BTB + // ENDED - WINNER'S ANNOUNCED!!



## KainAronoele (Feb 25, 2015)

*WINNER'S ANNOUNCED!!*


Spoiler: All other info from giveaway



Some of you may have seen my other giveaway/contest in ReTail, but since The Museum usually has artists looking for BTB I thought I'd make one here also! ^^
There are 3 different choices of what to draw, so if you don't like one, just check out the others!


How this will go ~
_• To be entered in the contest, submit one or more drawings of the choices below.
• Once the end date has arrived or we've gotten a good number of entries, the contest will be closed for judging.
• Judging round means that my bf and I will start looking at the entries carefully and choosing which we feel captured what we were looking for the most.
• The Winner's circle will be open and will announce 1st, 2nd and 3rd.
• 1st place wins 1,200 BTB!!
• 2nd place wins 150 BTB + 1mil Bells and a few small in-game items.
• 3rd will win 55 BTB + 1mil Bells and a few small in-game items.
• 2 runner-ups will win 25 BTB each.
• And all other entries will receive 15BTB just for participating._






Spoiler: Drawing options



Choice One.
_In order to enter you must draw me and my villagers :3
You can choose to draw RL me or my mayor ^^ and with one, 2 or all 10 of my villagers!_


Spoiler: Me/My Mayor



Me - 
Album for examples

Mayor -




















Spoiler: My villagers










If only drawing one or 2 villagers with my mayor/me, Stitches and Marshal are my favorites!




Choice Two.
_In order to enter you must draw me and my boyfriend in RL_ 


Spoiler: Me and my boyfriend



Me - 
Album

Him -
Album





Spoiler: Art of us



Album


If need pose ideas, we love cuddling and/or gaming the best ^^




Choice Three.
_In order to enter you must draw mine and my bf's mayor ~_


Spoiler: My mayor





























































Spoiler: His Mayor



Because he's lazy, I must piece this together for him @ .@
*Face* - 





*Hair (bedhead)* - 





*Hat* -





*Shirt* -









*Bottoms* - 
Black Shorts or baggy blue pants

*Shoes* - 
Converse - black, white or blue (same shade as shirt)


Anything cutesy for this is great! 



The giveaway has ended, and is now in the judging round.
All entries submitted will be displayed at the bottom of this post.
This giveaway is also held in TBT Marketplace, so all entries submitted from there will be included into the entries as well.

Good luck to everyone who entered!!
Judging round will end by 17th, and the winners will be announced!





Spoiler: Entries








by 1kiki09







by Allycat





by Witch





by P.K.





by Cocovampire





by TicketMastr





by roroselle





by ardrey





by kikiiii





by deerui









by alesha





by UtopiaJ





by Kietara









*Winner's Circle*
Thank you everyone who entered. I really appreciate all the time and effort you all put into your pieces!!
Let me tell you, picking winners (at least for me) was really hard to do!! My bf helped me pick some that I couldn't decide where to place, and some were veryyy close to ranking!
I'm sorry I can't give EVERYONE 1st place, but do know, I thank you guys for eternity <333
And now, to the results!!

1st Place


Spoiler: ardrey










(wins 1200 400 tbt [donated tbt to 2nd and 3rd place winners :3 ])
________________________________________________________________________________________________

2nd Place


Spoiler: UtopiaJ










(wins 150 550 tbt, 1mil IGB and a few in-game prizes)
________________________________________________________________________________________________

3rd Place


Spoiler: kikiiii










(wins 55 455 tbt, 1mil IGB and a few in-game prizes)
________________________________________________________________________________________________

Runner's up


Spoiler: Keitara










and


Spoiler: roroselle










(both win 25 tbt)
________________________________________________________________________________________________

Participation


Spoiler: 1kiki09













Spoiler: Allycat













Spoiler: Witch













Spoiler: P.K.













Spoiler: Cocovampire













Spoiler: TicketMastr













Spoiler: deerui













Spoiler: alesha














(all receive 15 tbt for entering)


*ALL TBT HAVE BEEN SENT*

​


----------



## Toot (Feb 25, 2015)

I think I'm lost. Lol. To enter we need to draw one of your choices THEN we get the contest requirements? XD


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 25, 2015)

I really want to enter, but I'm not very good with digital art, so I doubt I'd win. Good luck though!


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 25, 2015)

GodToot said:


> I think I'm lost. Lol. To enter we need to draw one of your choices THEN we get the contest requirements? XD



Sorry for confusing you!
It's just a typical art contest, lol. Just draw one of the choices shown and submit your drawing here, it will then be put into the entry slot, and once the giveaway hits the deadline, my bf and I will choose our favorite and whoever's chosen wins the prize :3
Did I clear it up? xD
I'll add a list on the giveaway of how to enter and how it's chosen as well.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Toot (Feb 26, 2015)

Ooohhh okay. Lol okay cool.


----------



## ardrey (Feb 26, 2015)

I think I'll enter section 3 here instead if that's alright


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

ardrey said:


> I think I'll enter section 3 here instead if that's alright



Sure ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 26, 2015)

i love your boyfriends tats


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> i love your boyfriends tats



Yeah, they're awesome ^^
Hope to get mine someday > w<


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

this ends 5th March, right? ...
there's no way for you to extend the deadline, or is there?
I'd like to participate, but I won't make it in time.
Well, good luck with your contest!
I hope you get lotssss of beautiful art ;v;


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> this ends 5th March, right? ...
> there's no way for you to extend the deadline, or is there?
> I'd like to participate, but I won't make it in time.
> Well, good luck with your contest!
> I hope you get lotssss of beautiful art ;v;



The 5th or until I get a good number of entries. I've had my other giveaway up for a couple weeks now and still only have 4 entries, so I'll probably have this one up longer as well.
If you'd like to enter, I don't mind going past the date to wait for it :3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> The 5th or until I get a good number of entries. I've had my other giveaway up for a couple weeks now and still only have 4 entries, so I'll probably have this one up longer as well.
> If you'd like to enter, I don't mind going past the date to wait for it :3



Oh, that's so nice of you! :'>
Hopefully I'm not a bother.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Oh, that's so nice of you! :'>
> Hopefully I'm not a bother.



Not at all. If there's a chance of getting an extra entry, I won't turn it down xD


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Allycat (Feb 27, 2015)

I drew up a pixel of your mayor and lolly. 

http://i62.tinypic.com/sowr4z.gif

Edit: I'm posting the link because posting the image on here makes it look weird.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 27, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I drew up a pixel of your mayor and lolly.
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/sowr4z.gif
> 
> Edit: I'm posting the link because posting the image on here makes it look weird.



Ahh, it's so cute!!  Ty for entering ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Witch (Mar 3, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 3, 2015)

Witch said:


> Spoiler



Super cute! Ty, I'll add your entry ~


----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2015)

Does it have to be a drawing?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

It'd be funny if I submitted the picture I did for you.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Does it have to be a drawing?


What do you mean? Lol.



Finnian said:


> It'd be funny if I submitted the picture I did for you.


Yes, but wouldn't count because my payment is on it's way  lol.
Wouldn't argue if I got more from you xD but I know you have a ****ton of orders in your shop


----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> What do you mean? Lol.



There are many different forms of art. Does it have to be a drawing?


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> There are many different forms of art. Does it have to be a drawing?



Ah, I see what you mean now, sorry!
The contest is technically made to be for drawings, but depending on what other forms you have in mind, it could be made an option!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ah, I see what you mean now, sorry!
> The contest is technically made to be for drawings, but depending on what other forms you have in mind, it could be made an option!



It's okay! I don't think it would look very good for what I had in mind anyway, though. Good luck!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> It's okay! I don't think it would look very good for what I had in mind anyway, though. Good luck!



Aw, alright. Well thanks for the interest at least! :3


----------



## Bowie (Mar 3, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Aw, alright. Well thanks for the interest at least! :3



You're welcome!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 9, 2015)

Bump - final deadline extension has been made.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know that I really started with it but unfortunately I really won't make it until 11th because it's too complex for such a short time '-'







Here can you see my progress. don't worry, I'll add your bf's beard later 
If there's anything that bothers you, feel free to tell me and I'll try to change or improve it c:
I drew it with my new tablet so I hope the linework is ok . . .


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 9, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I really started with it but unfortunately I really won't make it until 11th because it's too complex for such a short time '-'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I've extended it to the 15th! And that looks so cute!
A few things I see, but isn't too big of a deal if it's too much work, but my hair part is actually on the other side. Like, flipped, lol, and the hand closest to my face looks a lil awkward o -o I think you should switch the line under my pinky to being  down connected to my wrist, and the thumb line go in about to where the other one ended.... If I make any sense @ .@


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Well, I've extended it to the 15th! And that looks so cute!
> A few things I see, but isn't too big of a deal if it's too much work, but my hair part is actually on the other side. Like, flipped, lol, and the hand closest to my face looks a lil awkward o -o I think you should switch the line under my pinky to being  down connected to my wrist, and the thumb line go in about to where the other one ended.... If I make any sense @ .@



Ahh I see. I'll do my best to finish it until 15th x-x
Urghghghghhffh you are right!
 Stupidly I used exactly this reference http://s591.photobucket.com/user/Sprytez/media/Kain/1113131436.jpg.html?sort=6&o=12 where it looks like the hair part is on the right q-q Well I need to fix that somehow.
Ah thanks for the tips for the hand. I'll try to change it! c:


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 9, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Ahh I see. I'll do my best to finish it until 15th x-x
> Urghghghghhffh you are right!
> Stupidly I used exactly this reference http://s591.photobucket.com/user/Sprytez/media/Kain/1113131436.jpg.html?sort=6&o=12 where it looks like the hair part is on the right q-q Well I need to fix that somehow.
> Ah thanks for the tips for the hand. I'll try to change it! c:



Ok, if you end up still needing more time, I'll make sure to give you it cuz I know you're actually working on it :3
Ohhh, yeah xD mirror pic, lol.
And thanks! I just think cuz of the perspective it would be that way, if it looks weird to you though, may just be me and can leave it your way xD

Thank you! Can't wait to see the finished piece


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 10, 2015)

I'VE REDYED MY HAIR TODAY, SO ANY WHO ARE WANTING TO DRAW REAL ME, BUT HAVEN'T YET, OR HAVEN'T YET COLORED IT, PLEASE REFER TO THE ALBUM AGAIN TO SEE MY NEW DESCRIPTION.

Thank you :3


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Bump~



Thank you ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## roroselle (Mar 13, 2015)

i finished my entry<3

i hope you like it! i had much fun drawing and coloring this piece :3
it's actually one of the first elaborate "scenes" i've drawn so far!
note: the shadow in the bottom looks awkward cuz it cut off..sorry!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 13, 2015)

roroselle said:


> i finished my entry<3
> 
> i hope you like it! i had much fun drawing and coloring this piece :3
> it's actually one of the first elaborate "scenes" i've drawn so far!
> note: the shadow in the bottom looks awkward cuz it cut off..sorry!!



Yayy, looks great!
Stitches is so chubby and adorable xD
Tyvm for entering!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 13, 2015)

roroselle said:


> i finished my entry<3
> 
> i hope you like it! i had much fun drawing and coloring this piece :3
> it's actually one of the first elaborate "scenes" i've drawn so far!
> note: the shadow in the bottom looks awkward cuz it cut off..sorry!!




HOLY CRAP!
thisssssss isssss toooooo adorableeeee ahhhhhhhh
A W E S O M E !
Stitches is so damn adorable
Roroselle, you! What are you doing to me??? I'm fangirling over a bear because of you!


----------



## ardrey (Mar 13, 2015)

^ Agreeddd, i love the little scene you drew!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> thisssssss isssss toooooo adorableeeee ahhhhhhhh
> A W E S O M E !
> Stitches is so damn adorable
> Roroselle, you! What are you doing to me??? I'm fangirling over a bear because of you!



He's sooo chubby xD it's the cutest Stitches yet!! Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ANNOUNCEMENT*:

2 days left for this super prolonged contest!! xD
Will end tomorrow (Sunday) night at 11:59pm, EST
Since I'm nice, here's the times it'll end in some other timezones! (sorry I couldn't put them all > .< )
PST (US) - 8:59pm
CST (US) - 10:59pm
GMT - 3:59am
JST - 12:59am
CET - 4:59am
CST (China) - 11:59am

Judging will end March 17th, so if any artist needs a couple days extra time, you have until March 17th 10am  to PM me your entry ~


----------



## roroselle (Mar 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> thisssssss isssss toooooo adorableeeee ahhhhhhhh
> A W E S O M E !
> Stitches is so damn adorable
> Roroselle, you! What are you doing to me??? I'm fangirling over a bear because of you!



hahah<3
that was my secret mission this whole time (;<



ardrey said:


> ^ Agreeddd, i love the little scene you drew!



*FAINTS*
thank you T.T <3


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ardrey (Mar 15, 2015)

Eyyyyy, here's my long overdue entry! I think I originally said I was gonna draw you and your bf's mayors, but changed my mind xD Love your new hair btw!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Eyyyyy, here's my long overdue entry! I think I originally said I was gonna draw you and your bf's mayors, but changed my mind xD Love your new hair btw!



AHHH!! This is gorgeous, tysm!!
And you did, but I'm super glad you did real us (I prefer it, he doesn't ;P lol)
So glad you got to enter <3

And thanks! Though it wasn't exactly what I was going for, still came out pretty nice ^^

(Should totally include this in your tier examples for Finn'a auction *wink wink*)


----------



## ardrey (Mar 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> AHHH!! This is gorgeous, tysm!!
> And you did, but I'm super glad you did real us (I prefer it, he doesn't ;P lol)
> So glad you got to enter <3
> 
> ...



Yeeyyy, I'm glad you likey c: I probably will end up using it hehe


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Yeeyyy, I'm glad you likey c: I probably will end up using it hehe



I love your art. You give it a nice soft, smooth feel ^^
I'd be honored ; v;


----------



## deerui (Mar 15, 2015)

oh god it came out petty gross but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was really difficult! Took me like, 2 1/2 hours


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

deerui said:


> oh god it came out petty gross but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tyvm for entering!! :3 It's really cute ^^
My eyes look very complex, and Stitches looks like he's in a sexy pose xD
Ohhhh, that silly Stitches

Adding to the entries, ty! ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 15, 2015)

I WILL make the deadline X___X ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*paints furiously*


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> I WILL make the deadline X___X ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *paints furiously*



Wanna know a secret?


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


>



But seriously. Would love to get an entry from you.
You're an amazing artist ^^


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> But seriously. Would love to get an entry from you.
> You're an amazing artist ^^



Thank you ^///^  ^3^ <3  though I've had a bit of a bad day art-wise. I had issues with all my paintings today but anyway I did something! Look;







Also because I'm insane I did a more realistic version but ummmm as I said... bad art day T_T

click if you wanna hate me D:>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also... I MADE IT WOOT!!!!!111!!!11!"!!!



EDIT: Here is the edited version :O


----------



## Keitara (Mar 15, 2015)

wahhhhhhhhhh I made it in time x-x

Okay I couldn't fix the opacity crap AGAIN but ahhhh I tried it with this and that and it just won't come out how I want >-<
Whatever!
This is probably my most time consuming art piece ever. I bet I spent over 20 hours O-O new record yaaaay
Ugh my slowness will cost me all my power one day.
It's pretty big btw  
 here is full size: http://i.imgur.com/ZYZAxqS.png
 if you want a smaller one, you can ask me :'> I mean, if you want it at all DX
Well, I hope you like it! c:







Good luck to everyone!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 15, 2015)

Keitara said:


> wahhhhhhhhhh I made it in time x-x
> 
> Okay I couldn't fix the opacity crap AGAIN but ahhhh I tried it with this and that and it just won't come out how I want >-<
> Whatever!
> ...



It was totally worth it, looks amazing! :O


----------



## Keitara (Mar 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Thank you ^///^  ^3^ <3  though I've had a bit of a bad day art-wise. I had issues with all my paintings today but anyway I did something! Look;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




whaaa both drawings look really good!! O-O
Your style reminds me of old Disney movies c:
I'm so envious of your professional skillsss
beware, at night an envious idiot might come to you and steal all your artistic ideasss >-<


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Thank you ^///^  ^3^ <3  though I've had a bit of a bad day art-wise. I had issues with all my paintings today but anyway I did something! Look;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaayyy, I love them both! 
The actual one you posted though, makes me think of Rapunzel from Tangled, idk why xD
Always wanted to look like that, lol!!

Question though, to technically qualify for entry I either need to be with my bf, or a villager. Since just a head shot though, do you think you could add me wearing a Stitches or Marshal necklace? :3 even just their head is fine!
And if not too much trouble, my lip piercings? I have 2 by each corner on my bottom lip.





Keitara said:


> wahhhhhhhhhh I made it in time x-x
> 
> Okay I couldn't fix the opacity crap AGAIN but ahhhh I tried it with this and that and it just won't come out how I want >-<
> Whatever!
> ...



Looks amazing! ; v; I'm glad you made it!
I love it <3

Question for you too (omg guys, please don't hate me T _T ) would it be easy for you to change his name? I just realized today I put Justin, which is his real name.... (he's gonna shoot me) but his screen name is TruePaw (Paw for short, like mine is Kain) if it'd be easy for you, could you change it to Paw, if it'd be a hassle though, don't worry about it! I'd feel bad to add so much more time over your 20 hours... As an artist that makes crafts for a living, I know how nerve racking that length of time is (sometimes takes me up to 15 - 20 hours a figurine, and I've gotta about 9 orders for them //shot)


Either way, thank you both so much, very glad you were able to enter in time ^^


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 15, 2015)

I knew I forgot stuff... this is why I shouldn't do art late at night ^^;. I was seriously just brushing my teeth wondering to myself what I was forgetting ..... so sorry about that! I shall do all edits in the morning when my head isnt fuzzy. Its ok if you cant count it. Totally understand and it can just be free art.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 15, 2015)

oh crap
sorry!!
like always I stalk too much, I wanted to personalize it as much as possible DX
I can try but I can't promise anything >-<
*dashes to SAI*


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 15, 2015)

Keitara said:


> whaaa both drawings look really good!! O-O
> Your style reminds me of old Disney movies c:
> I'm so envious of your professional skillsss
> beware, at night an envious idiot might come to you and steal all your artistic ideasss >-<



Thank you so much! ^^ and omg noooo I can't lose my ideas.... I got bills to pay T~T 

Seriously though congrats on your entry, definitely shows how much time and effort you put into it! Came out beautiful like pop manga!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> I knew I forgot stuff... this is why I shouldn't do art late at night ^^;. I was seriously just brushing my teeth wondering to myself what I was forgetting ..... so sorry about that! I shall do all edits in the morning when my head isnt fuzzy. Its ok if you cant count it. Totally understand and it can just be free art.



It's alright! I do the same sometimes ; ^;
And it's no problem! I've added your entry to the list, if you edit it and send me it tomorrow I can update it and you can still qualify to win. If for some reason you don't, or can't, you'll still get a participation prize :3
I feel bad cuz you did such a great job on it, but I can't be unfair to others D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> oh crap
> sorry!!
> like always I stalk too much, I wanted to personalize it as much as possible DX
> I can try but I can't promise anything >-<
> *dashes to SAI*



It's ok, it was my fault really D: idk why I even put his real name on there... so weird of me > .<
Sorry about that ; ~;


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> It's alright! I do the same sometimes ; ^;
> And it's no problem! I've added your entry to the list, if you edit it and send me it tomorrow I can update it and you can still qualify to win. If for some reason you don't, or can't, you'll still get a participation prize :3
> I feel bad cuz you did such a great job on it, but I can't be unfair to others D:



Perfectly understandable. Will resend before lunch time your time. I'm ok with not qualifying. I'd rather do the work properly and make sure you have a nice piece! 

Welp, I'm off to bed, good night!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Perfectly understandable. Will resend before lunch time your time. I'm ok with not qualifying. I'd rather do the work properly and make sure you have a nice piece!
> 
> Welp, I'm off to bed, good night!



You're so nice ; v; I'm glad I've been able to somewhat work with you on here as well ~

Goodnight! Sleep well :3


----------



## Keitara (Mar 15, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/Ak3wVvz.png

link to full pic








i hope this is okay? the stars around paw look crappy as hell because I had to redraw them myself but I hope that's no problem DX

@ UtopiaJ

thank you so much, but what is pop manga? never heard of it o-o
And it's so amazing that you're a full time illustrator btw *~*


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Keitara said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Ak3wVvz.png
> 
> link to full pic
> 
> ...



Thank you soooo much!
The stars look totally fine xD what you talkin' about, lol.
Seriously don't look bad at all :3
Ty for fixing that, sorry again for being dumb ; ^;


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

*JUDGING ROUND HAS BEGUN!!*
Anyone who has starting on an entry, but haven't submitted it yet, please PM me!!​


----------



## Emzy (Mar 16, 2015)

OMG such wonderful art *u* would love to hold my own art contest hehe


----------



## ardrey (Mar 16, 2015)

Emzy said:


> OMG such wonderful art *u* would love to hold my own art contest hehe



I knooww, me too :'D I think I will try to host one once i get some more BTB


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking through all the entries... there's so many cute ones! :O Kain, I don't envy your position in judging!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> @ UtopiaJ
> 
> thank you so much, but what is pop manga? never heard of it o-o
> And it's so amazing that you're a full time illustrator btw *~*



Sorry I was sleepy last night and not making much sense ;_; Just really meant like contemporary manga. I failed at complimenting you properly... I sorry ^^; And thanks though its much less glamorous than it sounds, trust me!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Looking through all the entries... there's so many cute ones! :O Kain, I don't envy your position in judging!
> 
> *And thanks though its much less glamorous than it sounds, trust me!*



Hahah, I knowwww xD near impossible to do this!! Hopefully my bf will help me make these decisions!!

And dude, I feel you on the full-time illustrator. I'm a full-time sculptor, and ohhh boy, it's a lot of work. And though money isn't everything, it's good to be able to eat and live somewhere xDD


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Hahah, I knowwww xD near impossible to do this!! Hopefully my bf will help me make these decisions!!
> 
> And dude, I feel you on the full-time illustrator. I'm a full-time sculptor, and ohhh boy, it's a lot of work. And though money isn't everything, it's good to be able to eat and live somewhere xDD



Yes it does feel nice to pay bills and eat XD lol! What I hate about working mostly freelance is working from home. Its nice to work in pjs or sweats but staying home all the time gives me cabin fever. So when my bf gets home from work I jump him like a puppy because Im so happy to see a face. "OMG YOU'RE HOME WAAAAH LETS DO SOMETHING @3@!!"

Also good luck! ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Yes it does feel nice to pay bills and eat XD lol! What I hate about working mostly freelance is working from home. Its nice to work in pjs or sweats but staying home all the time gives me cabin fever. So when my bf gets home from work I jump him like a puppy because Im so happy to see a face. "OMG YOU'RE HOME WAAAAH LETS DO SOMETHING @3@!!"
> 
> Also good luck! ^^



Haha, my life in a nutshell too xDD
I'm hoping that one we move, I can get into tattooing as well, part-time, and also have a more organized space to do my work!

Thanks! I'll need it xD hoping I don't get hated once I post the winners and everything ; ~;


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

WINNER'S HAVE BEEN ANNOUNCED!!

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## ardrey (Mar 17, 2015)

Ahhhh <33 1st place thank you so much ; u ; and congrats to everyone else too! Enjoy the extra bells 2nd and 3rd ;D haha and of course, a big thank you to Kain for hosting the contest!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ahhhh <33 1st place thank you so much ; u ; and congrats to everyone else too! Enjoy the extra bells 2nd and 3rd ;D haha and of course, a big thank you to Kain for hosting the contest!



No problem! Thank YOU for entering ^^
Were some very hard decision, but I hope some ppl don't hate me too much > .<


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 17, 2015)

Ardrey is too kind! :O 

Thanks so much for 2nd Kain! :3 Really happy for you that you got so many great entries!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Ardrey is too kind! :O
> 
> Thanks so much for 2nd Kain! :3 Really happy for you that you got so many great entries!



No problem! My bf loved your entry as well!! Said it made him think of like the zodiacs, but instead it was my villagers xD
I'm glad I did too :3 this turned out to be an awesome giveaway <3


----------



## roroselle (Mar 17, 2015)

tysm!

congrats to the winners! you deserve it<3

and great job to everyone who entered!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

roroselle said:


> tysm!
> 
> congrats to the winners! you deserve it<3
> 
> and great job to everyone who entered!



Stitches was just too cute!!
I love him so much. I really need to huggle him </3


----------

